# Serbian/Croatian:  okuje pitanje



## Elizabeta-L

Dobar dan,

Htjela bih pitati sta znaci "okuje" u ovom kontekstu? Da li je to 3sg od "okovati"? Da li je Sertic _sprijecio _ili _isprovocirao _novo pitanje?

"Zato je [Sertic] naglasio:
– Ja sam predsjednik Kluba već sedam godina.

Sertić *okuje *novo neugodno pitanje. Čovječuljak se sigurno čudi kako netko može sedam godina biti predsjednik makar i jednog provincijskog kluba. I po statutu Književnog kluba “Federico García Lorca” predsjednik se bira na jednu godinu. Iznimno mu se može produžiti mandat na još jednu. To je u nadležnosti predsjedništva Kluba koje o tome raspravlja na godišnjoj skupštini. Ali kako reći čovječuljku da svih tih sedam godina nije niti jedanput održana godišnja skupština Kluba?"

(Zarko Milenic. Pojela ih kisa)

Hvala unaprijed!


----------



## Elizabeta-L

UPD: radi se o tipografskoj gresci. Trijebalo bi pisati "Sertic ocekuje novo neugodno pitanje".


----------



## Jeki

I suppose you understand it now. "Sertic expects/is expecting a new question..."


----------



## Elizabeta-L

Da, sada sve mi je jasno! Hvala!


----------



## Borin3

Izvinjavam se ali ne vjerujem da se tu radi o grešci..*Okuje *bi trebalo da znači odmjera. U književnom kontekstu se koristi mnogo češće, a u narodnom govoru iščezava. Od riječi oko-eye. U bukvalnom prevodu na engleski "Sertić is eyeing a new question"


----------



## Borin3

Elizabeta-L said:


> Da li je to 3sg od "okovati"


Da se radi o okovima i okivanju, pisalo bi "Sertić okiva", a ne okuje. Ako niste sigurni u korijen glagola, promjenite ga u aoristu i oduzmite nastavak ah, naravno ako razumijete aorist. U ovom slučaju "ja okivah"


----------



## Hachi25

_Okivah_ je imperfekt, ne aorist. A _okiva_ i _okuje_ su samo (prezentski) parovi po vidu, redom od glagola _okivati_ i _okovati_, oba imaju jednake veze s okovima i okivanjem.


----------



## Borin3

Da, moja greska. Slicnost izmedju ova dva me malo zbunila ali u svakom slucaju okuje u ovom kontekstu znaci odmjera/gleda/razmatra. Sertic okuje to jeste odmjera pitanje, isto kao kad bismo rekli "macka okuje slaninu"-cat eyes the bacon. 
Okivati je nesvrseno vreme dok je okovati svrseno. Medjutim postoje dva glagola koja su potpuno ista-Okovati i Okovati  Razlika je u akcentu. Sad ja ne znam kako ovdje da umetnem akcenat, ali za rijec koja ima veze sa okovima i okivanjem akcenat je na ok*O*vati, dok je za rijec koja ima veze sa okom akcenat na prvom o- *O*kovati.


----------



## Hachi25

Zanimljiva tvrdnja. Za glagol _okovati_ s infinitivnim akcentom na prvom slogu nikad nisam čuo, kamoli u tom značenju. Ne znam ni koji od četiri dostupna akcenta bi tamo stajao. Štoviše, glagol u tom značenju ne pronalazim ni u jednom rječniku našega jezika koji mi je trenutno dostupan.

Moguće da postoji, čak mi je i značenje prihvatljivo, no zaista ne mogu da nađem nijednu potvrdu toga u praksi.


----------

